# Lass mal treffen (Kassel)



## wuerzburg-rider (8. März 2011)

Nachdem das letzte Treffen eine echt gute Gelegenheit war, um zusammen abzuhängen, wird es am *19. März um 19h (Hugo-Preuß-Str. 2)* wieder einen Bikerabend geben. Ich bring wieder Cappucino und Eis Kaffee, aber auch Bier und Chips sind gerne gesehen.



 Zitat:
"Es gibt viele Biker, aber viele fahren allein. Das will ich ändern.  Für  das und vieles mehr soll kassel-riders.ucoz.de der Ort sein um sich  zu  vernetzen. 

Außerdem wird es den ersten gemeinsamen Bikerabend (Film schauen und   kennenlernen)  geben. Samstag 12.2. um 19h in der Hugo-Preuß Str. 2  (Fröbelseminar).  Siehe Google Maps. Bis dahin ist nicht mehr viel Zeit,  deshalb gib das  bitte an alle Biker weiter, die du kennst. 

Ciao Simon"


----------



## philip_sanchez (9. März 2011)

TOP Sache... dann fliesst das Bier wieder in Strömen 
Denk nur, man sollte der Party n ensprechendes Motto geben... BAD TASTE is immer gut... hässliche Klamotten, billigen Stoff und ordentlich prolliges Verhalten... sind ja schließlich kein Mädchen-Chor!!! 
Dann ma ATTACKE!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuerzburg-rider (10. März 2011)

Das letzte mal wars einfach nen chilliger Abend, was sonst noch im Verlauf des Abends läuft, kann sich ja ergeben.


----------

